# Sig Sauer P220-226-229 safety issues



## Cabbage Head (Aug 17, 2008)

I got this from a LE friend who was passing the information around.  It came from a senior instructor of a LE Academy.  Anyone have a connection that can verify?

"Thought I'd let u know about this as an officer safety issue.  Recently 
we held a 40 hour firearms class for our recruit class of 33.  17 of 
these recruits carry department issued Sig Sauer P220-226-229 models.  
During the week, 3 Sigs failed to go into battery because the take down 
lever loosened up and had to be replaced by our on site Sig trained 
armorer.  Apparently, Sig outsourced the production of this take down 
lever, and it was held together by a push type rivet that loosened when 
the gun was fired, causing the lever to interfere with the slide 
returning to battery.  Our armorer notified Sig, who supplied him 'free 
of charge' with a tool for effective removal of the take down lever, 
and a supply of levers made in house, which appear to have a weld to 
lock the lever to the rod.  The part number is 1200470.  Sig indicated 
they would not recall the part, but would replace it free of charge if 
requested.

Suggest this get out to the list if others are experienceing the same 
problem, unless it already has been distributed.  This was the first 
time I had seen this.  Regards"


----------



## Cabbage Head (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok, I have the update. Here it is:

From: Ken Stansell [mailto: Ken.Stansell@Sigarms.com 
Sent: Monday, August 18, 2008 8:58 AM
Subject: Re: Sig Take Down levers--Ofc Safety



We had a batch of approx 1000 that were bad on pistols made last fall. I have never seen one fail to function because of the take down lever. When the lever does go bad you cannot field strip the pistol. I replaced 250 in Memphis about 4 months ago. They have had NO problems with the new levers at all. We have also changed vendors on that part as well as making it one piece versus the old two piece design. There should not be any problems going forward with take down levers. We didn't do a recall because we couldn't know where all the defective ones were shipped; but the LE guys were supposed to have inspected all that were shipped into their territories and had replacements either sent or done the exchange themselves. I have samples of both good and bad levers and will be glad to show them to Mike or whoever he would like me to. Question, feel free to call me.
Thanks

For those of you that use them and they fall within the time frame, check before there is an issue.

Be safe out there!


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the email address. 

I've got a P229 chambered in .357 SIG that I haven't shot too many rounds out of that I might give some time this weekend and see If my take down lever experiences this problem after a couple hundred rounds. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the FYI!  I have a 226, but I've had it a while so it wasnt in the bad batch.  Still, good info to have.  Thanks.


----------



## ROS (Aug 20, 2008)

Great to know. Just bought a 226 a few days ago.


----------



## BS502 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info--will be forwarding this one along


----------

